# Working in Japan



## tycan2015 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I have been thinking for some time now about living and working in Japan. It is something I have always wanted to do, even if only for a short period of time, as I have been looking at the Holiday Work Visa.
I have been working as a chef for the past 10 years, I'm wondering if this kind of work would be realistic for me to do in Japan. I have been studying Japanese for awhile now and I think this would help, I'm not sure what my level of Japanese would be needed for in the kitchen.
I know most likely accommodation would be very small and perhaps the pay not that high but I'd love to try working in Japan for the experience.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

There are tons of smaller restaurants around so I would imagine it must be possible to find a job as a chef with your experience. The biggest barrier would be language, since most smaller restaurant staff don't speak any English. But if the places around my neighborhood are any indication, you're likely to find at least a few that would welcome the opportunity to expand their horizons. Heck... the owner of one of the places I go to often has started to speak English to me when I'm there because he wants to open a place in NYC eventually.

As for pay... I'm not sure what kitchen staff make so I can't be of much help there.


----------



## tycan2015 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you larabell for replying.

Smaller restaurants are what I had in mind. When it comes to pay i'm happy with being able to pay the rent and have a little left over to spend.
Another question I have is suppose I intend to stay for longer, would smaller restaurants sponsor my visa? I'm not sure how difficult that process is.

Thanks again.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I can only speak of the process in the tech field and it's not all that hard. If you have a job that pays well enough to survive and at least what a Japanese citizen would be paid for a similar position, and if you're current on your taxes, it's usually just a matter of submitting the right documentation with your application. The only sticky point is if Immigration requires a guarantor. For larger companies, your guarantor is usually your employer as opposed to any single individual. If you need an individual guarantor because the restaurant is too small, that would involve finding either a native Japanese or a permanent resident who will sign a form essentially promising that you will behave yourself while you're in Japan. How hard that will be probably depends on how many people you get to know while you're here.


----------



## tycan2015 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks again larabell.
This has been most helpful, I have alot to prepare for if I'm to go through with this. Now, I better get practicing Japanese!

Thanks.


----------

